# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Post mtDNA Data/Studies!!!!

## Fire Haired14

I'm gathering as much mtDNA data as possible. Right now I'm focused on West Eurasia, and have most of it covered. But please post any data/studies you know of from any part of the World. 

There's no reliable source online for mtDNA for people interested. There's just rumors about H1 being popular in West Europe or whatever and that's pretty much it. I want to create a database of informative and reliable information. I already did this for ancient mtDNA. No offense to Maciamo, but some of the information he has on mtDNA frequencies is wrong. It's easy to make mistakes. Digging useful and accurate information out of usually 10-20 year old studies is hard to do without mistakes. 

*Areas I don't have covered*: Germany, Iberia, Balkans(xGreece), Ukraine, Britain, Iraq, Anatolia, and Afghanistan-Tajikistan-Uzbekistan-Turkmenistan. 

*Areas I already have covered*: (Slavic)Russia-Poland-Lithuania, Italy(inclu. Sardinia, Corsica), Greece, Ireland, France, Volga-Ural Russia(not Slavic), Levant and Arabia(inclu. Arabia), Iran, Caucasus, Egypt-NorthWest Africa, India-Pakistan.

----------


## Twilight

My direct maternal 2nd Great Grandmother was "Full Blooded" Ethnic British from Middlesex and family lore says that my direct maternal ancestors lived there for centuries, you are more than welcome to use my Mtdna :)

----------


## MtDNA

I'm Persian, and my MtDNA is U2e1.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> My direct maternal 2nd Great Grandmother was "Full Blooded" Ethnic British from Middlesex and family lore says that my direct maternal ancestors lived there for centuries, you are more than welcome to use my Mtdna :)





> I'm Persian, and my MtDNA is U2e1.


Can you guys give me your HV1+2+CR data? Or you can email([email protected]) me your 23andme/FTDNA mtDNA file. And if you have any pure-ethnic relatives who took test or are on 23andme, etc. please post their results.

----------


## Twilight

> Can you guys give me your HV1+2+CR data? Or you can email([email protected]) me your 23andme/FTDNA mtDNA file. And if you have any pure-ethnic relatives who took test or are on 23andme, etc. please post their results.


Sure I'd love to :) I don't have a FTDNA account but I have 23andme.

Update: Sorry for the late reply, I don't really send messages via my gmail account but figured out how to do it :)

----------

